# Crazy



## sparky69 (Apr 30, 2013)

I went out this morning and didnt get any mushrooms but i did ruin a good pair of pants. I spotted some sweet purple mushrooms under an oak tree in Osage County, as I approached the tree a coyote came out and begin chasing me. I took off running and as i hopped the barbed wire fence my britches became caught. I ripped those suckers all the way down one pants leg. Thankfully I got away from the coyote but I didnt get any mushrooms and I am headed to walmart for new britches.


----------



## tricountyguy (Apr 12, 2013)

Ive been chased by yellow jackets in the past. The thought of getting stung gives me the creeps so I avoid them. Im a greedy mushroom hunter and dont like to share my spots or shrooms even with my closest friends, but stories like these always make you think twice about going alone. If I see a wild animal I avoid them. When we are out in the woods we are in their house lol. Glad you made it out ok.


----------

